# Non-Verbal Commands



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well the Coolest thing happenned today. I know that it's probably pretty lame or uninteresting but this evening Radar obeyed Non-Verbal Commands to sit, lay down and stay until I called him to get his treat. It was pretty cool.

Derek


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Our trainer works with the nonverbal before adding the verbal. 

That being said Radar is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Thanks Very Much. I usually point at him when I say "Stay" I just pointed at him and didn't say anything and he sat down, layed down and then I backed up without saying a word until it cam time for him to come. I did it from a good distance away too, like twenty feet. The next time I want to try and do it around the corner where he can't see me and see the results.

Derek


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Very cool! I haven't gone to a whole lot of obedience training, so I hadn't heard of doing the non-verbal before doing the verbal. Since I tend to be more vocal about what I want, I just assumed verbal should come first. However, Tinky is much more compliant with my hand commands. She will follow direction with verbal commands, but she tries to see if she can get away with doing something else or maybe snag a treat anyhow.

Radar's quick at learning. Good job, Derek!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Derek!
Awesome job Radar. It is usually easier to teach them non verbal. It is hard for us verbal creatures to get that but I know a dog that will finish (get back to heel position from being in front of you) when his handler moves her eye (not her head!) But make sure to work some recalls with voice since a lot of times when you need to do this, your dog isnt looking at you! 

It is great that Radar is picking up this so quickly! You might have an obedience boy on your hands!

Amanda


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah he seems to be pretty good with the training but I can't take all the credit. My Wife was training him as well while I'm at work. I just discovered the non-verbal stuff tonight when I had the treats in my hand and I was going to train him. I pointed at him and he immediately sat and then layed down. It was pretty cool. Then when I wanted him to lay down "non-verbal" I just pointed down. I also kept pointing at him as I backed up and he didn't move a muscle. I made sure I kept eye contact the whole time and he only looked at me for the signal and then I gave him a verbal "come" command and he came charging for his treat. The training has been a joint effort with My Wife and I.

Derek


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Sorry I forgot to mention Radar was doing the verbal before the non-verbal. I hope that wasn't cheating......eace:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It sounds like you and your wife are being a great teaching team for Radar!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I do have some training experience from before a few years back but have not done it in a while. I always try to have eye conctact with Radar when I give the non-verbal commands to let him know that I am in control. I maintain eye contact with the verbal commands as well because he is young and must be aware that I am in control and he seems to respond better when he knows I am looking at him. I wonder if snapping my fingers is a viable command techinque since it's rather loud and aburpt a little like "Clicker Training". 

Radar seeems very eager to learn new things. I want to really start dedicating more time to his training so he will be better rounded and will get off on the right Foot....Paw.....whatever.....:biggrin1: for a better behaved Hav. I feel as though it's better to be strict with him now so he'll be better behaved when he's an adult because I don't want any ingrained behaviour creeping up that may be more difficult to De-Program in him later on.


----------

